# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  RFID

## MR.Karami

با سلام
من روي يك rfid مدل dl910 دارم كار مي كنم كه با اطلاعاتي مانند زير برخورد كردم
1 1 =190 1 1 
2 1=189 2 1
3 1=188 3 1
100 5=231 196 5
88 26=206 184 58

اين اطلاعات براساس اطلاعاتي كه به برنامه rfid داده ميشود از پورت سريال كامپيوتر دريافت ميشود.حالا مي خواستم بدون چه رابطه ايي بين اعداد يك طرف مساوي با طرف ديگر وجود دارد؟
آيا ميتوان فهميد چي هستش؟
برچه اساسي بدست آمده؟

باتشكر :چشمک:

----------

